# Looking for Brittany pups



## jkabaseball (Feb 3, 2008)

My girlfriend and I are looking to get a Brittany pup in the beginning of May. We are moving into apartments/ town house that is more animal friendly and we will have a lawn to allow them to play. Will have a nice community and will get to walk them daily. I had one growing up, and love the brittanys. Want a dog that wants to be taken outside all the time in the summer and want to go do something and not sit inside, but also love lots of attention. 

We are looking for an orange and white one, don't care where in OH you are, we drive where ever. Won't be able to pick up until last week of April or early may. Don't need one that is champion breed or a one that is champ hunting dog. Does anyone know of any breeders that will have dogs available around that time? Anyone that can point in the right direction to find one? 

thanks everyone!!


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

I'll keep an eye out for you. I have an English springer but also like the britts..........................Rich


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Well just found you 2 males Orange and white $150. 9 weeks old now. I know you said not till May , but found them on another hunting fishing web site and thought I would pass it along. P/M me if you want the other site I found them on.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

www.beelinebrittanys.com


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a 12 week old male that is a super pup and will make an excellent hunter. I want 225.00 for him. He is orange and white. PM me if you are interested.


----------

